# How do you hook up your mini when alone?



## Trenna (Mar 21, 2014)

I just bought my second mini, who is an accomplished CDE horse with excellent training. He came with his perfectly fitting comfort harness (Yeah) and I got to buy his Pacific smart cart so we have already had a few drives with help hooking up.

He is easy to harness. Do I just take his cart out to where I want to get into to drive (was told it was not good to lead him with cart hooked up) then bring him and hold onto reins while I hook up cart and get in?

My husband recommended tying him at the post in field but it is awkward to turn away from it. (would be a turn around the cart which I haven't done yet)

Could everyone tell me how they do it alone?

P. S. I'm not very agile or quick, got hurt a while bucked off of a big horse and my left hip is still wacky, but driving is easy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2014)

My cart is not stored by my harness. I bring the cart to the harness area. I always tie my horse while harnessing. I think he would stand, but I don't want to take a chance. I buckle the halter around his neck while harnessing. When I am ready to enter the cart, I loosen the halter and we are ready to drive.

When we return, I put the halter around his neck, unhitch, remove the bridle, and rehalter him properly.

I have always had to work alone and this system works for me.

Your well trained horse may have been taught to STAND while harnessing. Ideally, one should be able to harness in the middle of an open field, with nary a fence post, hitching rack, or helper in sight.


----------



## Trenna (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you, I think the halter around the neck should work




I want to take the cart and then the harnessed mini down to flatter ground and have a good plan becauase I have a LARGE horse mounting block (wooden) in just about the right area to tie him to to hook the cart. Just thought of that this morning



But the halter around the neck will solve the faster release issue.


----------



## Mona (Mar 21, 2014)

Totally agree with what Marsha suggested.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 21, 2014)

I have one of those halters with a buckle nose band. I had it made big enough to go over my bridle. I have it on as a halter, then when ready for my driving bridle I unbuckle the nose band and let the halter drop and hang around the neck. Once bridle is on, I buckle the halter back over the bridle while I do the rest of my hook up, and then when I am satisfied all around my harness is right I take off the halter while holding my reins and I mount quickly. I do all my hook up between the posts of my gate of my warm up area using cross ties attached to the gate posts. I have a mat down on the ground that he stands on so he can't reach for grass. When I mount we are facing into the training arena and I drive forward and warm up in my arena. My gate is open and my gate is wide. When ready I would drive out the gate and go on a trail drive. When I return I again pause and ask him to stand in the opening of the training area, I dismount and reach for the halter and put it on.

I also practiced hook up in the field with no cross ties and no helper (she was near by and watching).. but mostly I felt most comfortable with the above arrangement because it gave me time to go over everything again and I could take my time which was good for my boy who tends to get impatient with waiting.


----------



## Trenna (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks shorthorsemom, you make a good point and I can hook up in my large paddock that lets me open the gate wide to drive out.

Sounds like everyone agrees not to lead the horse while hooked up to a cart?


----------



## poniesrule (Mar 21, 2014)

Yesterday I hooked up for the first time alone, yet supervised. (Different horse than featured in my "whoa!" post!) I made sure he would whoa & stand before even attempting this. Then I harnessed him, led him over to where the cart is (storage issues won't allow the cart to go to him at the harness area at this time), bridled him & left the halter on his neck while I got ready. He stood like a statue the whole time, and was an angel while I mounted the cart. It being my first time alone, I think it worked smoothly. I am considering trying a collar as it would be one less bulky thing hanging around & I could leave it on. When we were done, I repeated the steps backwards.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 21, 2014)

I have to askjust how big/heavy is this wooden mounting block?

Unless it is anchored to the ground (OR weighs a few hundred pounds) I would NOT

tie a horse to it, not under any circumstances, and especially not when I am going to

hitch that horse to a cart. You may think the block is heavy enough that the horse

cannot move it, but you might be surprised what a horse can move if he really

decides to try and take off.

I would stand him there untied and hitch him that way before I would tie him

to anything that might move. A well trained driving horse should be able to stand there

untied, with no one holding him, but it does mean that you, the driver, must always have the

lines in hand. Practice hitching him up while you have someone standing close, but not actually

holding himjust someone to be right there in casethen you hitch him up as if you are there

all on your own. Keep the lines in your hand; the only time you put them down is when you

must change sides, then you fold them over the horses back, walk around the front (where you still

have hold of one line, then the other one as you change sidespay attention so your horse doesnt

step forward and knock into youonce you are on the other side you

pick up the lines again and then finish fastening the harness on that side.


----------



## Trenna (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Minimor, good advice. I do have fence posts I can use instead although it weights 100 lbs at least





I agree, and think I will try him untied in my paddock because he's very well behaved but will be sure to have lines. Thanks for instructions about what to do to change sides. This harness and cart are set up for CDEs so easy and fast to hook up (snaps on breeching, quick release tugs, etc)

Should I hook tug up on off side first then near side?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2014)

100 lbs will not hold a miniature horse if he decides to take off. I weigh more than that, and I've had one drag me. A yearling dragged my 200 lb husband. It is not something one ever wants to introduce into the driving equation on purpose-- set yourself up to succeed.

Sometimes one has to lead a horse that is hitched. Just be aware that if one loses his hold on the reins for even a split second, one could have a disaster.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep, a mini can drag 100+ lbs no problem at all. Not only can they drag 100+ lbs, but they can do it in high gear! LOL


----------



## horsenarounnd (Mar 22, 2014)

An important point to remember is that horses are creatures of habit. That is, they will continue to do what they are taught to do as long as it is done the same way each time. When you put to, if you consistantly do it the same way each time, you won't have a problem.

We always put to with the horse tied to a post, hitching rail, gate, or something solid in front of them. That way they can't/won't try to move forward during the process. When everything is attached and checked for safety, we untie them from the rail or whatever and enter the vehicle. The horse will stand because it is used to standing for the process, Once we are comfortable on the seat, we ask the horse to back about 3 steps, turn and walk away. This is safe and easy for you and the horse. When returning from the drive, do the process in reverse.

By the way, another safety thing to keep in mind, always take the vehicle away from the horse, not the horse away from the vehicle. if you forgot to undo a holdback or trace you will find out quickly and can stop and finish taking the strap off. Leading the horse from the vehicle can cause a bad wreck if the horse starlles and bolts when it realizes it is still hooked to the vehicle.

Always think SAFETY first! Good Luck and have fun


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 22, 2014)

I am the complete opposite. I do not hitch a horse until it stands without tying up and will never tie a horse in harness. Just something I was always taught and something I always do. Some nasty wrecks have happened that way.

Re leading a harnessed horse- yes it has it's problems but if you are wary (which I think you may be wise to be, although it is one of my [many] bad habits) you can always ground drive.....


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 22, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoUW4HTwb2Q

Here is how I train and hook mine. This is a green broke (hadn't been shown yet) Shetland pony.

I do tie my horses to harness them up, but then I ground drive them from the tie area to the cart. I like to hook in a big open area. Once the bridle is on, the horse needs to be in "work mode"... No fussing and when I say STAND it means they have to stand still until they hear the cue to go.

I would be nervous hooking while tied... What if the horse pulled back with a halter around its neck or tried to spin?

Ideally, hooking with a header is the way to go.

Whatever works... Judge safety as carefully as you can and do what's best for the situation.


----------



## Foxhaven (Mar 24, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My cart is not stored by my harness. I bring the cart to the harness area. I always tie my horse while harnessing. I think he would stand, but I don't want to take a chance. I buckle the halter around his neck while harnessing. When I am ready to enter the cart, I loosen the halter and we are ready to drive.
> 
> When we return, I put the halter around his neck, unhitch, remove the bridle, and rehalter him properly.
> 
> ...


That's how I do it.

I would not hesitate to lead him (or ground drive him) while hitched, but I do watch what is going on VERY carefully. I don't want the first time he pulls an empty cart to be a panic situation. Might want to be cautious if your horse is twitchy about it, but so far Legend is the most level headed being I know... LOL. Most days anyway.

Turning in a tight spot is one of the first things we tackled, which makes it MUCH easier. The first time, he just stopped after an expression that said, "WHAT the... ??! MY BUTT WON"T TURN!" Then he figured it out, and though still green he remembers pretty quickly.


----------



## Trenna (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for everyone's advice. Pic has been wonderful about standing for harnessing and hooking up. One of my problems is I can't hook up in the barn because there is a big drop off out of the barn and downhill for about 60 ft so we've been putting the cart on at the bottom of the slope. I'm going to keep my extra help for a while.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 28, 2014)

A little late responding here - we're all cryin' about spring not coming and wishing we were driving. LOL

Here is our hitching place last year. (Very early in spring, lots of hair in this pic.)

First pic - she is tied to the gate - you can see the halter around her neck - all harnessed up.

2nd pic you can see her waiting by the gate (tied). I'm about to hitch up the cart.

Once the cart is hitched and harness checked, I untie the halter from her neck.

I have a firm grip on her reins while I do this, then step back and get in the cart while picking up the whip.

When we get back, I drive her right into the same spot but facing in - I get out and tie her up, then immediately unhitch the cart. I would rather have a solid wall or gate I could tie to (horse facing the wall) but I don't have this setup here. She knows this is the hitching spot.

I know some people lead the horse while it's hitched, also some people ground drive from behind the cart. I don't do this, because if they spook or bolt, they could rip the reins out of your hands, especially if you are distracted. Only need to see this happen once and you will understand why a loose horse hitched to a cart can be distastrous!


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was taught as Rabbitfizz said. Never tie a horse while being hitched. Even in our driving club it is frowned upon to tie a horse while putting to cart and unhitching. It takes practice and once you have formed a routine your horse will get it. Safety always first.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree with the above--I never ground drive from behind the cart (nor even from beside it) because it is all too easy for the horse to get away if he spooks at something. If you think you can hang on and keep your feet and get the horse stopped from your position behind the cart--I suggest that you are in for an unhappy surprise in the event your horse ever does take off while you are in that position. I will lead a horse that is hitched, if it is necessary--I am much ore confident of maintaining control of the horse if I am right there beside him with a firm grip on the reins right by his chin. It's just important to stay out of the way of the cart shaft, which I find easier to do with a Mini than with a big horse!


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 29, 2014)

It is interesting to hear what people have been taught - different "you must never"s!





I agree, safety first. And calm routine adds to safety, whatever you do.

Lacey was taught to be harnessed and hitched while in the barn aisle, crosstied.

With me, no barn aisle, I tie her up (I tie HIGH, although I see there is a bit more slack than I intended in her tie line).

She knows this is the routine - see her hind foot cocked in the pic.

As I harness alone (or I would have to give up the sport), this is my routine and so far, so good.

I've been shown by a friend a different system - she has a half sheet of plywood mounted on a couple of posts, with hitching ring in center. The horse is hitched while facing this blank wall, and at the end of the ride the horse is driven back into the same position, facing the wall again. I like this, but don't have an easy way or place to set this up. Hills and slopes all over the place.

This has been an interesting thread to read, thanks!

PS, I too if I had to make a choice between leading or ground driving while hitched, it would be leading, as Minimor says above, with a firm grip close to the chin.


----------



## Max's Mom (Mar 30, 2014)

I've really appreciated reading these ideas and ways of doing things, as I, too have wondered what the safest way of doing it is. I can imagine horrible accidents happening, and unfortunately, I think that I limit what I do because of fear. Max doesn't always stand as patiently as I wish he would. I don't hitch him alone. Usually my daughter hitches him (he is really her horse!) and I stand by his head, loosely holding the reins and ready to stop or steady him if needed. I have never had him tied while hitching him to the cart, though we do have him face a fence when possible.

However, my daughter and I do want to be able to hitch him up alone, and are working towards that. One question I have is about where the safest place to put the reins are. Some of you have said that you must hold them, but how can you hold them while putting the cart to or off the horse? Also, I've seen lots of pictures where people put the reins over the dash or back of the cart and just harness up. I wonder what would happen if the horse spooked and the reins got caught in a wheel? Could that happen? I was thinking that folding and placing the reins over the horses back would be a safer option, but is it? Maybe they should always be held?


----------



## Max's Mom (Mar 30, 2014)

By the way, I do realize that standing is absolutely important! He stands quite well while being harnessed but isn't perfect 100% of the time, especially if there's a lot of activity around. He's more of a go than whoa sort of horse. And once you get into the cart, he can get antsy. We're working on that.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 30, 2014)

My trainer did not allow me to place the reins over the horses back once harnessing. I had to hold the reins at all times. I hung them over my arm like a handbag while moving around my horse. I shifted them to each side while holding them and they stayed attached to me for the harnessing process, even when putting the cart to. I practiced it a lot and after a while it felt natural. Initially it drove me crazy but every time I hung my reins on my horse even for a minute, she would correct me to pick up my reins. I didn't attempt driving alone for a very long time and prefer to have a header person even now, but I do know how to work alone too. This could have been newbie training too but I remember the lesson and thought I would mention.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 30, 2014)

I usually have to hitch alone. Very seldom do I have any help. Green horses are hitched while tied, then as they gain experience I will hitch while they stand facing the fence, then out in the open.

I usually place the reins over the dash, however they are always within reach should the horse move. Long straps, attached to a horse belong up off the ground, wether they are reins, ropes etc. NEVER wrapped or placed in a why that they cannot be easily dropped, and NEVER on the ground where they could become entangled around feet/legs. It is no fun being drug around by a panicked horse, thus why I place the reins over the dash, but within reach on the horse.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, absolutely do not put the lines down--I would not lay them over the dash & hitch that way, and I do not leave them draped over the horse's back while I'm hitching. I do fold them over the back if/when I change sides, but at that point I walk around the front of the horse and can have one hand on the lines closer to the horse's head. If I cannot hold the lines in my hand while I am doing up buckles, then I have the lines draped over one arm while I am hitching. Draped over the arm means the lines are right there, easy to grab if I need to. Practice, practice, practice--even when you have someone holding the horse, practice holding onto the lines as you would if you were hitching alone. That is the best way to get comfortable with doing it. With someone else holding the horse if you are clumsy with the lines the first few times it won't matter--someone else is still in control of the horse. With practice it will become easy and second nature to you.


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I always have the reins in my hand while hitching. I know my horse will stand and as minimor said practice, practice. Everyone learns a different way. Pick and choose what you feel comfortable with your amount of experience.

What I did while training my gelding is to make him stand and then while he is waiting I will give him a treat (no bashers) to stand still. Actually got him trained when doing a halter class to stand parked out and wait, crinkling the wrapper on the peppermint treat. He know to park out and stand for the treat. Again was told, not to let your horse graze while being hitched, but mine does. I just take the grass out of his mouth and off we go. Sometimes I will let him have his "chew" ewww! in his mouth as a reward also. Do what ever works for you and again that you are comfortable it!.





">


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2014)

Some drivers believe one should not hitch and unhitch in the same place every time. This helps the horse know that where ever he is, he must stand still for the routine.

I think ground driving behind a hitched cart is very dangerous. I've seen a training video where this is taught and it surprised me.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 31, 2014)

Minimor, your description.... better told... is exactly what my trainer taught me about the reins and hitching.

As far as letting a horse graze while being hitched. My boy's former owner allowed him to do this and it was a pain in the patookie to train out of him to the point where he expected grazing and he would bite at us and bite the cart shafts and he got very angry when not allowed to graze while hitching. We had to do extensive retraining. I even had to put a rubber mat down in the hitching area. Took awhile but eventually he stood quietly, didn't expect to eat and is easy to hitch. Every horse is different, but my boy in particular is a food hog and it got out of hand and I lost control and he was scoring too many points so we eliminated it. Harder to retrain than train something from the get go. I am glad we finally eliminated the biting defiance. For awhile it was like hitching a shark.

The head down position of grazing also made my harness adjustments different. If you measure heart girth with head down vs head up I get a different measurement on my chubby boy. I prefer head in relaxed natural position while hitching, not down where he can get a leg into the reins and all my adjustments are easier to check and double check if my boy is not surfing for grass. His "stand" training greatly improved with the work we did to teach him no grazing during any part of driving including harnessing. Treats and grazing only when completely finished and unharnessed.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 31, 2014)

Not only the harness adjustments are a factor when the horse is allowed to graze--but if the horse has his head down then he has a lot of extra rein--it's one thing if he is grazing while having the harness put on, but if he is allowed to

graze while the cart is being put to him--if something startles him so that he shoots his head up and takes off--even if you have a firm hold on the lines he gives himself a lot of extra rein just by raising his head. That gives him way too much time to take off--because you will have to reel in that extra rein before you have control. This is a huge safety issue!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2014)

No grazing while hitching for me! Very bad habit to break (been there done that). Grazing is for playtime. Hitching is for work.

I would not drape reins over my arms. It is too easy for them to loop and if the horse bolted, one's arms would be caught in the reins. Absolutely never put them around one's neck! I tuck mine under the back strap as I am harnessing. Keeps them off the ground, but they are easy to get to when needed.

As the OP may see, lots of different opinions. We all have to try things and see what works for us.


----------



## Max's Mom (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you! I'm glad that so many of you emphasize what is safe and not safe. I have always wondered how to do it safely with one person. I will now have both myself and my daughter practice doing the whole thing while holding the reins while the other person acts as a header. With practice, practice, practice, we'll get comfortable with it.

As a safety oriented person, I really cannot understand some of the things I see others do. One of the scariest things I see is people proudly posting pictures of their 2 or 3 year old horse that they just hitched for the first time, standing totally "on its own"- the owner taking a picture while no one is within 10 feet of the horse or in the cart. And ads for carts where the horse is just hitched up to the cart, again, with no one in sight. Or driving the horse from behind the cart (I did this once years ago when I didn't know better, with a full sized horse and there was a "spectacular" accident which totaled the cart and put me on crutches for weeks)


----------



## Foxhaven (Apr 1, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some drivers believe one should not hitch and unhitch in the same place every time. This helps the horse know that where ever he is, he must stand still for the routine.
> 
> I think ground driving behind a hitched cart is very dangerous. I've seen a training video where this is taught and it surprised me.


I've ground driven Legend several times pulling the cart. The first time he was put to, in fact, under supervision of my trainer. Part of the reason is, going up a hill that is just a bit much for him. But the other day I found another reason: there was a short section of trail that was quite rough and muddy with snow, and downhill and off camber. I just did not feel safe (for me or for Legend) being in the cart; I thought he would have trouble controlling the cart with my weight in it. Since this was not the first time he had been ground driven pulling the cart, he was unfazed and we got down the hill safely (I even slipped, but he was steady).

Same logic cantering in the cart. I don't want his first time to be in a panic situation. He is quite comfortable cantering, then coming back down to a trot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2014)

I have ground driven behind mine also. I had one bad experience doing it, so I know what can happen. I was surprised a training video advised it. As a rule, it isn't something I would suggest to someone who is inexperienced.


----------



## studiowvw (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it's great to hear so many different stories and ideas. Probably at some time we're all going to have to do almost everything, so it's good to be aware!

Re: tying. A friend has a cool, level-headed, well-trained pony stallion that she rides and drives. She has good calm leadership and gets along great with him. She hitches with him untied, which she was doing one day as usual.

Then a chainsaw started up at the neighbor's unexpectedly. He was hitched to the cart but did not have his breeching done up.

He jumped a little bit forward and stopped. Because the breeching was undone, the cart rolled up and whapped him in the rear legs. He jumped again and stopped and the cart hit him again. Off he went down the road.

She got in the truck with her husband and followed him and when they caught up and passed he was trotting calmly down the road. Had no problem stopping him, got back in the cart and drove home.

So the moral I see here is that IF sometime I have to hitch while my horse is untied, I will be sure to have a good grip on the reins.






And it's obviously good prep to train the horse to stop and stand as part of its education.

And for tying: good prep to make sure the horse is used to being tied and standing patiently, before tying is used as part of the hitching process.


----------

